# adding music to slideshow



## Jim1RCS (Dec 15, 2014)

How do you download more than one song - 3 minutes.  I need at least 20 minutes!  Do you have to load an album.  Want different music for different areas.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2014)

The only way you can do it at the moment is to join the files using audio software such as Audacity.


----------



## Jim1RCS (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, I have the files.  What do you mean 'join them'?  Will they become like one song but with spaces between, similar to sentences?
If that's not the case, can someone explain the difference between lightroom accepting 1 - 3 minute song, only!  Or, a 30 minute album.  But not 10 seperate songs.
I thought it would be like multiple addresses, with a comma or semi-colon between them!
Why does it have to be this complicated - or someone have a simple answer!!


----------



## Jim1RCS (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, here's my ongoing saga to date:
Can't seem to be able to explain to Audacity Forum exactly what I am trying to do!!
Just want to share it with y'all in case I'm doing or saying it wrong!
To Gale & Koz (Audacity Forum):
I understand I have to go to Lr for Lr!   And when I do they're fast and friendly - and there are no stupid questions - with beginners (unlike some of this ilk!).
I came to AUDACITY because 'The Lightroom Queen' recommended it!
And I thought I'd found a solution, with AUDACITY, for (original question) "how do I compile singles to work like an album?"!
(I don't know how to say what I'm trying to do any clearer!)
Koz, you asked for the 'long version' of my situation - is that the reason it's taking so long to get a response? You were real fast with your admonishments on my lack of initial detail!!
Gale, thx for the info & link, http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/man/faq_editing.html#join! I'll check it out.
From Gale:
I responded for Koz. Neither of us are clear what you are trying to do. I am guessing you are trying to join songs in Audacity. If you are still stuck please give as much detail as possible. Are you saying Lightroom will only accept a single file for the audio of a slideshow? 

To Gale:
Don't know how many different ways I have to say it!
OK.
Equipment & Programs:
Audacity 2.0.6.exe (assuming that answers KOZ's 'zip' question).
Windows 7 Professional 2009 SPk1 Intel
® Core ™ I7-3770 [email protected]/3.9Ghz 16GbRAM 64Bit OS
Lightroom 5
"THE JOB"
Need to compile 8 songs, MP3s from my PC, in to 1 file, like an album, for downloading in to a Lightroom 5 slideshow.
Lr5, from what I can tell, will only take a single song, or 1 album, but not 8 single songs strung together like e addresses.
I have 300 vacation slides (approx 30 minutes) and don't really want Frank Sinatra singing 'New York, New York' during the Malaga Bull Ring portion!
Again, 'The Lightroom Queen' recommended I try 'AUDACITY'.
And here I am.
Thx to your link, I've gotten thru 'shortening' and 'fade' editing in Audacity, and exporting a single MP3 song to my PC music file.   
It now says I need LAME in order to use MP3s.   Something is stopping the LAME download from happening.  Tried both the popup (way too many ads as warned) and Buanzo's (another Audacity Forum member) LAME link, but it just stops and says it won't download!
Once I solve that dilemma, I should be able to figure out 'join' - but haven't gotten that far!
Thx for your patience!!
ps....on my 1st try at this, I saved a draft, so I wouldn't have to start over.  Couldn't find it!  Where does Audacity hide them!?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi Jim

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days.  The new Members Area goes live... hopefully tomorrow... so I've been knee deep in code.

"join tracks" is the phrase you're looking for.  Try this as a place to start: http://www.wikihow.com/Combine-Songs-on-Your-Computer-Using-Audacity

And in answer the the forum members question "Are you saying Lightroom will only accept a single file for the audio of a slideshow?" the answer's yes.


----------



## Jim1RCS (Dec 21, 2014)

As usual.......
My Nights have been saved by the 'Queen'!!)
​Apparently I was unable to verbalize the problem and once again Victoria, with a little help from our friend Buanzo @ Audacity, were able to translate my feeble attempt at 'the common language that seperates our people' (wc)!!
Hope y'all have an awesome Sunday!!
jim, 1RaginCajunScot


----------



## Rose Weir (Dec 22, 2014)

Jim, if you come back to this thread-
EXPORT is the menu item to use when you get to the stage of 'save this work'.
Create a new name for this creation. The original file is not overwritten. ADD the file type in this name For example Intro.mp3
You might consider joining two or three files first and see how it goes. There are fade out effects that can be added at the end of each piece; or silence can be cut (See SCISSORS icon in the menu).
If this Join effort turns out satisfactorily then it can be the source file to add further pieces- Export with a new name+file type.
This may sound tediously repetitive but its easier to 'do over' a small production than attempt to edit the complete 8 (30min)
When 5 or 6 are joined and satisfactory the last attack joins the final 2 or 3 and that's that.

Selecting the sections in Audacity can be fiddly so highlight and select and play back your selection particularly when cutting....but if  you make an 'OOPS' the original is always there for starting over again <grin>


----------



## Jim1RCS (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm baaaaaack!!
"A Rose by any other name.....!)
I was just fixin' to start - good timing!  Haven't had a chance to look at Victoria's link yet, either.
Will let you know how I'm doing!  One thing I've eliminated in this beginner's phase is the need to edit the music.  Was able to arrange my 5 second slides of each city or excursion to coincide with the end of the song.
Tedious as well, but have a little more experience, now, with Lr!
Audacity is awesome - just don't understand how others, i.e. Lr folks, can explain it better than their own.  Seems they'd rather impress (intimidate) with their expertese, than turn a greenhorn into an advocate.  There are exceptions, as alway, Buanzo knows how to keep it simple and Gale persists!
Thx again!
Hope you have a Very Merry CHRISTMAS & Blessed New Year, Rose!!


----------

